# Shutter Speed in Canon SD600?



## Vaqas (Jan 19, 2007)

I want to know what is the default shutter speed of Canon SD600.
And how to set shutter speed manually, for example, 1/800.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fightheheathens (Jan 19, 2007)

there is not set shutter speed on the SD600. the camera decided what the shutter speed should be based on what mode the camera is in. (IE action mode or portrait mode)

as far as im aware, you cannt change the shutter speed manually on any of the SD canons


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 19, 2007)

> as far as im aware, you cannt change the shutter speed manually on any of the SD canons


This is true, but you can certainly bias the shutter speed by using the scene programs.  For instance, setting it for sports will bias for a faster shutter speed.   Setting for night scene will _allow_ a slower shutter speed.  Setting for landscape will bias for a smaller lens aperture.  Setting for portrait will bias for a large lens aperture.

Manual control is not what this camera is about.  It's about a high quality, pocket-sized point & shoot camera.  I just love mine, and don't miss the manual control at all.  I have other cameras for that.


----------

